# returning on second tourist waiver issues



## nile m (Sep 13, 2010)

Can I return on a second 90 day tourist waiver to the US soon after first 90 day tourist waiver expires ie a week or so?

I am hearing conflicting stories about being allowed to continuously repeat the 90 day tourist waiver.

If a k-1 fiance application is being processed ( as I intend to propose while in the US and hopefully have my partner start the application, if I can present the means of income from the UK to enable me to travel to the US, come back for a few days or a week and/or do whatever interviews that are necessary for the K-1 and return to the US on another 90 day tourist waiver, and repeat the process until the K-1 goes through, is there an issue here ?

I can provide proof of sufficient means to travel like this, earn my money from the UK while i am in the states doing telesales to uk businesses and have proof of property ownership, so does anyone envisage a problem for me ?

Nile


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nile m said:


> so does anyone envisage a problem for me ?


Yes.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

90 days in then 90 days out ... and everyone is happy


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

nile m said:


> Can I return on a second 90 day tourist waiver to the US soon after first 90 day tourist waiver expires ie a week or so?
> 
> I am hearing conflicting stories about being allowed to continuously repeat the 90 day tourist waiver.
> 
> ...


Don't do it.


----------

